# Im Jim



## jimpeachey (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all

Im Jim, i have been offered a job in Auckland, im currently in Uk. Things are moving very fast indeed and i know little about NZ. ANy help from you all would be much appreciated. I have no idea about Health care, average salary, house costs etc so any advice you can give me would be much appreciated. it would be just my wife and I so no worry about schools etc. Hope to see you all out there soon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've moved your post onto the Newzealand forum. So the "kiwis" can give you some advise! Meanwhile have a look around it and you should get "a feel" for things there

Jo xxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jimpeachey said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im Jim, i have been offered a job in Auckland, im currently in Uk. Things are moving very fast indeed and i know little about NZ. ANy help from you all would be much appreciated. I have no idea about Health care, average salary, house costs etc so any advice you can give me would be much appreciated. it would be just my wife and I so no worry about schools etc. Hope to see you all out there soon


Hi Jim - ans welcome to the New Zealand Forum
Have a browse and you'll probably find out much of what you want to know. 

We've a mixture of contributors - some of us who love New Zealand, and some who've had some problems. Hopefully it presents a balanced view of life here, and will give you a good idea of costs etc. 

Have a browse of these websites too - 

Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me - this is the equivalent of Ebay and will give you an idea of the cost of many things, including cars, houses and jobs.

Inland Revenue - Te Tari Taake - Inland Revenue Department

Immigration New Zealand - immigration department

http://www.moh.govt.nz/moh.nsf - Ministry of Health. NZ has a public health system like the UK - The structure is slightly different though. You pay for doctors visits but prescription costs are much less. Once you're in hospital the treatment is free. Of course there is private medical treatment too.

There are many others, but the above are a good starting point. 
If you have a specific question, post it and we'll see what we can do to help.


----------



## alansheffield (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Jim Congratulations - as Topcat said have a look around thhe site lots of comments - we just moved to auckland from the UK always happy to respond - one thing for sure you will be warmer!


----------



## jimpeachey (Dec 17, 2010)

alansheffield said:


> Hi Jim Congratulations - as Topcat said have a look around thhe site lots of comments - we just moved to auckland from the UK always happy to respond - one thing for sure you will be warmer!



Lots of anxiety here as we await the outcome of interviews etc; then the wory of how we sort out a house while we are still here etc etc but im sure we will cope, we will be asking LOTS of questions im sure.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

alansheffield said:


> Hi Jim Congratulations - as Topcat said have a look around thhe site lots of comments - we just moved to auckland from the UK always happy to respond - one thing for sure you will be warmer!


...and wetter today! It's absolutely chucking it down! As I've said a number of times, there's a reason why New Zealand is green - oh, and why it's called the 'Land of the Long White Cloud'!


----------



## Eleisha (Jul 5, 2010)

Lols! it's been raining here too the last few days but beautiful today and it's gonna be a hot one. I don't miss the NZ weather for sure.


----------



## jimpeachey (Dec 17, 2010)

It was interesting to find out today that one of the prerequisites to get into is a BSc in a computing related subject; I have an MSc but that isn't counted? Luckily I have been informed that my pending job offer should get me in with little or no trouble.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jimpeachey said:


> It was interesting to find out today that one of the prerequisites to get into is a BSc in a computing related subject; I have an MSc but that isn't counted? Luckily I have been informed that my pending job offer should get me in with little or no trouble.


Lol - I had to get a BSc in an IT related subject to get a qualification for the job I'd been doing for 25 years! I had more experience in IT (and more knowledge!) than the lecturers on the course!


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh those rules are so daft aren't they!


----------



## milliesmum (Nov 17, 2010)

As Topcat83 says, some love it and others have hit problems. It is a good idea to browse as many expat sites as you can before you leave. It is advisable to rent first in case you need to move to another part of the country. We dived straight into buying, then hubby lost his job. Job security is different here compared to the UK. 

I hope you find what you are looking for in NZ.


----------



## jimpeachey (Dec 17, 2010)

I got some disappointing news today that the job offer has fallen through, that means that i wont be coming at all. Thanks for all the comments and advice guys, it would have been good to meet a few of you im sure.


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

hi jim
sorry a little confused are you saying you have a masters degree and it does not count only a bachelors degree? when we submitted our eoi etc a masters in computer science was accepted. apologies if i am reading wrong


----------



## jimpeachey (Dec 17, 2010)

Siouxzee said:


> hi jim
> sorry a little confused are you saying you have a masters degree and it does not count only a bachelors degree? when we submitted our eoi etc a masters in computer science was accepted. apologies if i am reading wrong


Thats what they said, a MSc doesnt count if you dont have a BSc, doesnt matter now as job has fallen through anyway.


----------



## Gritty (Mar 21, 2009)

My husband also has to get a Bsc and he has been working in IT for a number of years, one tip is most of your electrical items will work in NZ my sister left all hers in the uk and wishes she had taken it as there is not as much choice in furniture as the UK


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jimpeachey said:


> Thats what they said, a MSc doesnt count if you dont have a BSc, doesnt matter now as job has fallen through anyway.



Sorry to hear that...


----------

